# Komplette Verschlüsselung der HD



## josDesign (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm das "on the fly" alles verschlüsselt wird!

Nun bin ich auf das Programm "Drive Crypt Plus" gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. was haltet ihr prinzipiell von solchen Programmen?

Kann man denn dann noch mit Acronis True Image Backups der gesamten Platte machen?

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar wichtige Dinge an die man denken sollte bevor man solch ein "Ding" integriert in sein System.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich halte davon garnichts..... denn alles was verschlüsselt wird, muss auch wieder entschlüsselt werden.
Für einzelne Verzeichnise mag es ja noch ok sein..... aber wenn Du die ganze HDD (bzw. die systemrelavanten Verzeichnise) verschlüsselst, dann hat Windows (bzw. das Programm) reichlich damit zu tun quasi ohne Unterbrechung immer nur zu verschlüsseln bzw. auch zu entschlüsseln.
Dass dieses auf die Performance des Systems geht, brauche ich ja wohl nicht noch extra erwähnen?! 

Hinzu kommt noch: wenn die Verschlüsselung genauso "gut" wie z.b. der Passwortschutz für Office Dokumente, dann kannst Du Dir die Arbeit eh sparen. ^^

Wenn es sich um sensible Daten handelt, dann speicher diese lieber z.b. auf einem USB-Stick und lasse diesen nur so lange wie nötig eingestöpselt.
Oder Du machst es so wie ich..... stelle Dir einen seperaten PC für die sensiblen Daten hin und und binde ihn nicht in das Netzwerk (geschweige denn ins Internet) ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Amr0d (19. Juni 2006)

Ich selber habe auch des öfteren Drive Crypt genutzt und war damit immer sehr zufrieden bis ich irgendwann mal die Passwörter für die Container Datei nicht mehr wusste. Bei Drive Cryp gibt es keine Hintertürchen oder so was auch ganz gut ist aber auch nen bissel doof wenn man selber die PW's nicht mehr weiß . Also wenn du unbedingt Festplatten verschlüsseln willst würde ich bei Drive Crypt bleiben ansonsten doch eher wie mein vorgänger auf ein externes System übergehen ohne Netzwerk etc.


----------



## Fanthom (19. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

Also ich kann nur sagen das verschlüsselung wichtiger denn je ist. Gerade bei mobilen Geräten, denn schnell is ne fremde Platte ausgelesen und unverschlüsselte Daten lassen sich in den sensiblen Fällen missbrauchen!
Ich muss jedoch erwähnen das die Sicherheit der Daten Ihren Preis hat - und zwar in der Komfortabilität. Schlüsselfiles auf externe Datenträger (und aufpassen das sie nicht verloren gehen oder schlimmeres*g* | BACKUP)

Und ich muss Dir widersprechen Dr.Dau , die Performance leidet nicht merklich, zumindest nicht bei den von mir verwendeten Programmen! Und die verwendeten Algorithmen scheinen in meiner Erinnerung doch SEHR sicher zu sein (AES,Twofish,TripleDES...und andere...)

Selber benutze ich mehrere Programme um meine pseudogeheimstufe-rot-1-Daten zu sichern. Dabei verlasse ich mich aber auf die Fähigkeiten der Programmierer und Superkryptologen, man muss ja nicht alles selber können 

Zum Ersten: *Safeguard Easy* (kostet!)
Komplette HD-Echtzeit Verschlüsselung + Preboot Schutz + Dongleunterstützung:
---> Wikipedia

Zum Zweiten: *Trucrypt* (OpenSource  )
HD-Echtzeit-Verschlüsselung *KEINE SYSTEMPARTITION* | HiddenContainer Funktion + Schlüsseldateien
---> Wikipedia

Zum Dritten: *Keepass Passwort Safe* (OpenSource  )
Sehr komfortable verschlüsselte Passwortdatenbank.

Um nun ein sicheres System zu benutzen wie ein Standartsystem, sicherst du alle Daten deiner Paltte, um mit Safeguard Easy die berits erstellten Partitionen zu verschlüsseln, dabei gehen alle Daten verloren. es dauert ne Weile, aber wenn er fertig ist, ist die Partition normal benutzbar wie eine unverschlüsselte.

Um jedoch wirklich sicher zu gehen, kannst du dir nun mit Truecrypt eine verschlüsselte passwort/Schlüsseldatei geschüzte Containerdatei erstellen und sie irgendwo abspeichern (intern,extern...).
Dieser Container lässt sich nun mit Truecrypt "mounten/einbinden" wie eine virtuelle Disk. Er bekommt einen Laufwerksbuchstaben und ist normal benutzbar.
Du könntest zb. Programme in diesem Container installieren und wenn er nicht eingebunden ist, funktioniert auch das Prog nicht.

Diese Container lassen sich mit Schlüsseldatein absichern die generell auf einen anderen Datenträger wie das 007Volume, nur zur Sicherheit...*g*
Nun die Schlüsseldateien in ein Trucryptcontainer der mit nem 64stelligem 400 bit Passwort geschützt ist und gut is 

Damit du dir nicht 64 Stellen eines allumfassenden Passwortes merken musst gibt es ja den KeePass Passwortsafe.

Wenn man soweit ist das man auch noch lohnenswerte Daten für einen Gauner hat, dann sollte man sich auch unbedingt die Reihenfolge der verwendeten Schritte merken, sonst verpeilt man im ganzen Crypwahn welche Schlüsseldatei zu welchem Passwort und zu welchem Volume gehört...Dann sind deine Daten verloren!

So, das wäre eigendlich erstmal alles, vergiss aber bitte nicht das das Schwächste Glied der Cryptkette dein erstes Passwort ist womit du die Passwort-Datenbank öffnest...!

Viel Spass noch *g*
Fanthom


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

@Fanthom, naja, ich weiss ja nicht was Du für einen PC hast..... und wie viele Tasks Du immer so laufen hast.
Aber auf meinem 800er P3 mit i.d.R. min. 50 Tasks würde sich so eine "on the fly" Verschlüsselung der gesamten HDD wohl nicht gut machen..... ganz sicher könnte ich dann aber auf jedenfall solche Dinge wie z.b. TMPGEnc vergessen.
Hinzu kommt noch dass ich nicht zu den Leuten zähle, die abends ihren PC ausschalten..... sondern so alle 4-6 Wochen nur mal schnell reboote.


----------



## Fanthom (19. Juni 2006)

Hmm,

hab nen Celeron mit 1,5 GHz und 768 Ram, läuft bei mir wunderbar, muss allerdings zugeben, das ich meine CPU-fressenden Anwendungen momentan nicht häufig anwerfe, momentan beschränkt es sich auf nen Xampp, DW und PS.

Aber ich bin eh nicht der Fan von X-Tausenden von Backgroundtasks, klaut nur reserven die man sicherlich wo anders besser brauchen könnte...daher hab ich eigendlich auch nur die Tools am laufen die ich auch benutze, der Rest wird nur dann gestartet wenn ich´s brauch.

Bisher hatte ich keine sonderlichen Performance Probleme, ma sehen wies beim Rendering mit C4D ausschaut, werd ma irgendwann nen Vergleichs Benchmark durchsurren lassen, aber dafür muss ich Zeit finden die ich momentan nicht hab.

Fanthom

PS:
Truecrypt solltest aber auch Du ohne Probleme nutzen können, es muss ja nicht gleich die FDE sein, aber ein verschlüsselter Container lässt sich prima auf nen USB-Stick kopieren oder auf ne CD/DVD brennen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Ich denk beim Rendern wird sich das auch nicht so sehr auswirken, zumindest nicht genuegend RAM, denn dort findet ja das Rendering statt.
Aber bei Spielen duerfte die Performance gut leiden, vor allem bei Ladevorgaengen.
Wenn ich bedenke dass Doom 3 eh schon lang braucht um ein Level zu laden, dann wird das damit wahrscheinlich ewig dauern. 
Aber solche Daten zu verschluesseln ist eh Quatsch, genau wie die System-Partition.
Weiterhin nutzt die Verschluesselung ja auch nur was wenn der Rechner oder die Platte geklaut wird, denn wenn der Rechner an ist und jemand Zugriff auf den Rechner bekommt hat der jenige auf die im System aktiven Platten, selbst wenn diese verschluesselt sind.
Wie gesagt, das OS selbst und Dinge wie Programme/Spiele zu verschluesseln ist Quatsch.
Lediglich wirklich wichtige Dokumente, wie z.B. gescannte Dokumente (Ausweis, Urkunden, etc.), Lebenslauf und Bewerbungen (obwohl zumindest die Bewerbung auch nicht ganz so wichtig ist) und evtl. eine Liste mit Passwoertern (Wer nutzt sowas? Ein Passwort hat man im Kopf und nicht auf einen PostIt oder in einer Datei...  ).

Bei mir laeuft das ganze so, ich hab eine 1GB grosse Datei auf meiner Platte, diese liegt natuerlich in einem versteckten Verzeichnis und hat einen unscheinbaren Namen (kein wirklicher Schutz, aber zumindest ist nicht irgendwo zu offensichtlich ein Verzeichnis mit der Aufschrift "Hacker bitte hier lang" zu finden).
Das in dieser Datei befindliche verschluesselte JFS wird nur aktiviert wenn ich mal Daten davon brauche, und wenn ich damit fertig bin wieder deaktiviert. So wird die Zeitspanne wo ein Zugriff boeser Menschen moeglich ist moeglichst kurz gehalten.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

@Fanthom, bei mir laufen ja auch nur die Programme/Tools, die ich auch benutze..... Dinge wie z.b. Packer oder so sind da noch nicht mit inbegriffen. ^^
Und verschlüsseln brauche ich nichts..... bei mir gibt es nichts zu holen..... wie ich ja schon eingangs erwähnt habe, habe ich meine sensiblen Daten auf einem seperaten PC. 
Würde also nur noch das Restrisiko eines Einbruchs bestehen..... und da muss sich der Einbrecher dann erstmal für einen meiner zahlreichen PC's entscheiden. 
Naja, und bis er sich entschieden hat, ist die Polizei eh schon da..... hier bei mir geschieht halt nichts unbeobachtet. 
Ich habe auch "nur" 768 MB RAM..... davon sind i.d.R. so ca. 500 MB belegt.


----------



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2006)

Tach,

Nun, es soll ja Leute geben die 300MB mit tools im BG laufen haben die sie eigendlich nicht brauchen, naja das ist eben ne Frage der Einstellung...

Das Verschlüsseln von Daten ist für viele hier wahrscheinlich eher Nebensache, doch wie sieht es aus wenn Unternehmen ihre Konzepte schützen wollen, der einfache Mitarbeiter der vielleicht sorglos nen Trojaner installiert und sich später fragt warum er die Kündigung erhalten hat.

Wichtige Dateien gehören einfach verschlüsselt, und das ein "Offline-Rechner" ne gute Erfindung ist hat sich auch bei mir schon des öfteren bewährt.
Was es zu holen gibt ist ja auch eigendlich unwichtig, denn was für einen potenziellen digitalen Einbrecher wichtig ist, kannst Du ja nicht unbedingt wissen.

Man kann Katastrophen verhindern, und wer mal ne alte Platte bei Ebay verkauft, und später stehen die Anwälte der Musikindustrie vor der Tür weil du Dir mal vor ewigen Zeiten ne Mp3 von "XY-Copyrightgeschützt" gesaugt hast...!

In diesem Sinne...
Fanthom


----------

